# Mike's second story drain leak



## mike607 (Oct 18, 2016)

I need help I live in a 2 family house & now every time the upstairs uses there shower or tub it is leak g through my ceiling ne advice


----------



## mike607 (Oct 18, 2016)

Help please


----------



## mike607 (Oct 18, 2016)

Bathtub leaking from 2nd floor through my ceiling I need help please 
View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1476802406.885801.jpg


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 23, 2016)

Mike: if you look at the above thread, you will see that the OP gave us info and photos to work with. You will need to do that in order for anyone to even guess at the cause of your problem.


----------



## frodo (Oct 24, 2016)

be happy to help

need info and pictures


----------



## nealtw (Oct 24, 2016)

mike607 said:


> I need help I live in a 2 family house & now every time the upstairs uses there shower or tub it is leak g through my ceiling ne advice



Call the landlord, after 3 days mold can start to grow.


----------

